
The End of Podcasting’s Innocence - 1cvmask
https://500ish.com/the-end-of-podcastings-innocence-539d261e6ec1
======
AnonC
We should stop calling these exclusive deals and shows as podcasts and instead
call them with the right name: “online radio shows”. John Gruber had written
about this a year ago in a post titled “All Podcasts Are Shows; Not All Shows
Are Podcasts”. [1]

[1]:
[https://daringfireball.net/2019/04/not_all_shows_are_podcast...](https://daringfireball.net/2019/04/not_all_shows_are_podcasts)

------
lidHanteyk
I don't really understand why "innocence" is used here; I know that it can be
used to denote novelty rather than naivete, but I'm not really sure that
podcasts were ever so innocent. After all, podcasting draws heavily on over a
century of public radio broadcasting for its media encoding and tropes.

It's nigh-impossible to take this sort of posture seriously when podcasts like
"Behind the Bastards" spend their time either talking about horrible people,
or talking about the evil of iHeartRadio and how terrible their sponsors are.
This isn't the "end of podcasting's innocence;" this is mass media moguls
realizing that they missed out on squeezing money from Joe Rogan.

~~~
robotron
It's explained by reading beyond the title

~~~
lidHanteyk
Beyond the title, there's a whole bunch of folks slapping their cheeks and
being amazed that Joe Rogan has a popular podcast. Lots of money-making is
discussed. I am criticizing the entire orientated worldview of the article.

------
skookum-skuad
It's interesting that Michael Moore is constantly promoting Anchor, which is
owned by Spotify, like it's some nonprofit, benevolent savior. I guess it's to
be expected when he says numerous measures to meaningfully combat climate
change are also destructive with glaring false equivalencies, implying the
only remaining purist moral high-ground is mass omnicide/suicide. Really? I
lost all respect for him for this sort of dangerous unreasonableness and
dishonest hawking of commercial wares.

------
troughway
[https://pastebin.com/AZj1ZmLB](https://pastebin.com/AZj1ZmLB)

------
rektide
Podcasting is still innocent.

What these bad dumb losers opt to try to call podcasting but which is some bad
new capitalist horsepucky? I'm not worried about it. It's a bad look. For
everyone involved. It's not innocent, it's dull & diluted & money grubbing.
And it sure as shit ain't podcasting! Sayonora losers! Your ability to take a
decades old pure thing & suck at it, make it bad- that does not degrade the
thing itself. It's just better than you, whatever you are.

------
SmallPeePeeMan
Why is this news? Anyone who thought podcasts weren't going to be
commercialized probably also thinks netscape navigator is a good browser in
2020.

------
hedora
I listen to a lot of podcasts, and have never heard of Joe Rogan, or any of
the other people in the article (except Howard Stern).

Hopefully the podcast market dynamics are sufficiently different from
syndicated FM radio to make this consolidation play fail.

